# Redundant Tax Disc Holders ??



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Taxed the TT on line the other day (raped to the tune of £285 :evil: ) and of course we won't be getting a tax disc as it is due 1st October when the requirement to display a disc ends.
So any ideas what to do with the redundant Richbrook "TT" tax disc holder as it's a shame just to scrap it?
Your thoughts please ladies and gentlemen [smiley=gossip.gif]

Warren.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Coaster that is stuck to table rather than the mug


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

i never got mine to stick so it's a good riddance.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Doing the same! But my holder is the original holder that came with the car still attached to the original windscreen


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

good riddance...mines is one that the place I bought my car from put in. No difference to me.

I used to have one for my golf a few years ago and that became a coaster


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Bring them all to ADI and I'm sure there is a few people we can throw them at.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Keep the holder and display a rather risqué picture in it.... That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Otley said:


> Keep the holder and display a rather risqué picture in it.... That's what I'm going to do.


A pic of a badly wrapped lime green TT 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Or there is quite a few tits on here 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Will be putting my original tax disc in my cars 1982 XR3, 2001 TT & 2013 Burg VXR.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

That's a brilliant idea Hoggy.  
I like that a lot!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the holder and display a rather risqué picture in it.... That's what I'm going to do.
> ...


Meeeow!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Bring them all to ADI and I'm sure there is a few people we can throw them at.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lol :twisted:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Poor old Richbrook 200 redundancies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

warrenstuart said:


> Taxed the TT on line the other day (raped to the tune of £285 :evil: ) and of course we won't be getting a tax disc as it is due 1st October when the requirement to display a disc ends.
> So any ideas what to do with the redundant Richbrook "TT" tax disc holder as it's a shame just to scrap it?
> Your thoughts please ladies and gentlemen [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Warren.


Shh be quiet you getting a bargain!! When I heard £285 I was like "Yahoo" in Ireland it's €636 (equivalent to about £500!!). With my car coming from Ireland and not being taxed atm do you reckon it will go straight onto the electronic version?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I quite like the idea of putting the original tax disc in from when it was new... or a dodgy pic! :lol:



clewb said:


> Shh be quiet you getting a bargain!! When I heard £285 I was like "Yahoo" in Ireland it's €636 (equivalent to about £500!!)


Hmm maybe i don't feel quite so bad now! :?

Warren.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

No great loss I would say


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Getting a new windscreen tomorrow, so blutak till my tax is up in a month


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

But will the 'No tax disc' apply to Scotland if they go independent ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YoungOldUn said:


> But will the 'No tax disc' apply to Scotland if they go independent ?


Nobody has the remotest idea


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

What we need is a thread where we can all post suggested risque pics for Otley's windscreen. :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

igotone said:


> What we need is a thread where we can all post suggested risque pics for Otley's windscreen. :lol:


How about


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I must apologise - That is absolutely awful :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I must apologise - That is absolutely awful :lol: :lol: :lol:


  And well you should! :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > What we need is a thread where we can all post suggested risque pics for Otley's windscreen. :lol:
> ...


I'm sure that's the old landlady from The Pheasant!


----------

